# JBC Nutrition free samples



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

We at JBC Nutrition have launched our own brand of supplements, ranging from Whey protein to Milk Protein, Mass Gainer to Creatine.

For a limited time only we are giving away free samples of Whey protein for you to try and discuss on here. Let us know what you think?

Each Sample (60g) gives you 42g protein, 4g carbs and 3g fat.

If any one is interested then please email me at [email protected]

The best part is the price,

The 5lb Whey is going for £27.99

The 5lb Milk and Mass Gainer is £28.99

The Creatine Monohydrate 500g is £12.99

Remember to use discount code ukm5 for 5% off your order.

Visit http://www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk/jbc-nutrition-33-c.asp for more info

JBC Nutrition


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi mate, just e-mailed you


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Hi mate, just e-mailed you


Not recieved it sorry bro. Try sending it again or PM me


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeti - Will get a couple of samples in the post for you on Monday. Make sure you post up on here what you think. Good or Bad :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Re sent it bro  Nice looking web site mate, price seems very reasonable

I will mate - will let you know what I think :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

e.mailed you to guys :thumb:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

DRED said:


> e.mailed you to guys :thumb:


No worries will get some out to Monday.

All we ask is that you post up on here how you got on?

These samples are not your normal 'one scoop' measure this is a 60g measure exactly what you get from 2 scoops of our protein.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

nobbylou said:


> No worries will get some out to Monday.
> 
> All we ask is that you post up on here how you got on?
> 
> These samples are not your normal 'one scoop' measure this is a 60g measure exactly what you get from 2 scoops of our protein.


no probs thanks again :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Just emailed you, thanks.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

email sent

The site looks great btw


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Email sent. Thanks for the oppertunity.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

mailed dudes


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Sent guys,Thanks....

Hope its good cos thats a great price :thumb:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Email and PM sent.

Will post up how it goes.

thanks


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Email sent. Thanks very much. I will feedback.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Emailed. Looking forward to them! (If I get any!)


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow.......what a response, Thanks guys.

just to let you know that we have recieved loads of details, these will all go out first thing Monday.

Just wanted to answer a few questions you've asked. All our products taste great and mix well, this was one of our requirements. We dont think you will be dissapointed. We at JBC Nutrition dont want you to think our products are of lesser quality due to our low prices. Alot of time and effort has gone into designing top quality products. Our Protein is as good as any of the branded products out there. Although sending out all these samples cost us significantly, we at JBC Nutrition believe this is the way forward to show you the customer that our products are of a very high quality.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Xtrainer said:


> Emailed. Looking forward to them! (If I get any!)


If we have your address you will get a sample.

Please PM me your address as I dont recall seeing your address via email


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

if i put discount code UKM50 and a big smiley face would that work?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

n987 said:


> if i put discount code UKM50 and a big smiley face would that work?


No sorry it wouldnt.........but if you use discount code ukm5 you will get 5% off every order!!!!


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

It's sent. thanks.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

gimmie gimmie gimmie please


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

RXnik said:


> gimmie gimmie gimmie please


Whats your address RXnik?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

hi mate is it too late to send a pm for some samples? thanks.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> hi mate is it too late to send a pm for some samples? thanks.


Hi mate, No its not too late, we still have a few hundred left.

email or PM your addy and i'll get some in the post.


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, I have sent you an email for the samples and look forward to trying them.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Guys, could you please put your UK Muscle I.D when you send me an email, as I'm not sure who is who.

cheers


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi JBC,

Sent a begging letter too lol.

Noticed your site has a good line-up of proteins, with the 5% discount and free postage they are a bit of a bargain!

Your site doesn't list the ingredients however, though a crafty bit of mouse clicking showed me that I can supersize the pictures of the tubs and you can read it straight off  would have been better to list it still I think.

Ingredients look good, price is very good, next...taste!

SD


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello dude.

Have just mailed you with a request. Would be much appreciated if you have any left?

Many thanks.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Hi JBC,
> 
> Sent a begging letter too lol.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Thanks for pointing out that we have missed the ingredients, This is what We were hoping for :thumb: you guys on here dont miss a thing.

Ingredients will be on by the end of the day.

Thanks for all the possitive responses regarding the site and prices.

Keep the requests coming I think we have around another 100 samples that we are looking to send out.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for pointing out that we have missed the ingredients, This is what We were hoping for :thumb: you guys on here dont miss a thing.
> 
> ...


Did you get my mail or pm ?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Did you get my mail or pm ?


Yes Nath, we got your address.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Yes Nath, we got your address.


thanks alot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

hi guys just emailed many thanks


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

right guys, some of you might get your samples in some of the larger package bags, We've not been able to keep up with the demand and have run out of the smaller bags.

no major issue just dont be shocked if you get a larger package bag.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Hi JBC,
> 
> Sent a begging letter too lol.
> 
> ...


Ingredients now online. :beer:


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi mate

Sent you a mail.

Would be more than happy to test your whey and give you a report.

Great way of getting your products out there.

The website is looking good and the prices look tidy.

Hope all works out and I'll hopefully be putting in order in soon.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

nobbylou said:


> Ingredients now online. :beer:


Wow that was fast! Nice pro-active approach :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

email sent and look forward to trying


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, Samples have gone out to 83 people so far!!!!

Any one that has given me your address late last night or today has not gone yet sorry but will go tomorrow.

Those of you that have sent over your address over the weekend, you should recive the samples over the next day or so. As I did not pack all of the samples I dont know exactly what else is in there, some of you might have recieved extra samples of superpump 250 but ALL of you will definatley have our Whey protein.

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i have sent you a mail today and would really like to try soem superpump if you have any remaining!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> i have sent you a mail today and would really like to try soem superpump if you have any remaining!


Your in luck, my staff picked up your message after they had packed up your whey sample, but they are good like that and repacked it with a sample of Superpump 250 in it. Enjoy!! its good stuff. :thumb:


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Well i've just got home from the gym to find postie had pushed my free sample of Whey thru the door.

Strawberry Flavour,

Used 350 ml skimmed milk as suggested,

Shaker bottle.

Mixed really well,no lumps after only a couple of shakes,left it a minute to settle and found it was really smooth. Great tasting and not bloating!

Really enjoyed this whey,far better than what i'm using now.

Will be placing an order when my current protein is done.

Thanks guys great job!

Dave.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great to hear positive feedback

Well I have held off my order of protein so I can try this, if I like it then will place my order tonight


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Great to hear positive feedback
> 
> Well I have held off my order of protein so I can try this, if I like it then will place my order tonight


GIVE ME YOUR PROTEIN LOSER

(yes im bullying you)


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> GIVE ME YOUR PROTEIN LOSER
> 
> (yes im bullying you)


I am sorry, please no hulk smash me


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I am sorry, please no hulk smash me


ROAR!!!!!! HULK SMASH AFC:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

el capitano said:


> Well i've just got home from the gym to find postie had pushed my free sample of Whey thru the door.
> 
> Strawberry Flavour,
> 
> ...


Cheers for the support, glad you liked it. We will be putting another deal on the site shortly, Mix n Match, any 2 5lb tubs of our own brand for £50.

Any one else's samples turned up yet?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Email sent, will be sure to report back. Thanks jbc


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> Cheers for the support, glad you liked it. We will be putting another deal on the site shortly, Mix n Match, any 2 5lb tubs of our own brand for £50.
> 
> Any one else's samples turned up yet?


That will be good mate.

Will you being doing any sort of points system or referral system? Not that it matters your prices are good enough.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nobbylou said:


> Your in luck, my staff picked up your message after they had packed up your whey sample, but they are good like that and repacked it with a sample of Superpump 250 in it. Enjoy!! its good stuff. :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*JBC Nutrition Whey Sample :*

Thanks to JBC Nutrition for the sample, it arrived this morning which just coincided with my return from the gym.

Put 350ml of Skimmed milk into my shaker and added the full packet.

Gave it a shake for around 15 seconds and tasted..... The Flavour of the strawberry was a real suprise. It tasted just like Strawberry Cream and was delicious. I like strawberry flavours but this is really tasty and not a bland strawberry taste like you get with some flavoured whey.

The mixability of this was great too, no clumping at all and no left over residue in the bottom and it was only a 15 second shake.

This looks like a very good yet economical on the wallet whey powder and i will definatley be getting some once my whey i have at the moment is finished.

Or may have to stock up now if the offers come on.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I also recieved my sample today, Excellent product for taste one of the best i have tryed could you please give me a link to your website so i may order some please!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> I also recieved my sample today, Excellent product for taste one of the best i have tryed could you please give me a link to your website so i may order some please!


Im glad that so many of you like the product, it means alot to us here at JBC Nutrition.

the website is www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk

let me know if there is anything else you need


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there a discount code that i could put in?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> Is there a discount code that i could put in?


ukm5 gives you 5% off!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

As the other two reviews...I recieved my sample today and just literally drank it. Mixed mine up with 150g oats and some water. I have been using Boditronics strawberry n cream protein which I like, this tasted very similar, if not better! Lovely taste imo, mixed very well, great ingredients list and most importantly, a decent price. Will be ordering a tub in the next 2 weeks once I have ran out. Cheers for the sample nobbylou


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

I have asked for a free sample, but wont be too shocked if i dont get one. I like the reviews. Do you deliver to BFPO addresses?

Jim


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

I received mine today, strawberry:taste it's great and mixed very well.

JBC it's quality!

Than you very much.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you still giving samples?


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

got my sample today will be trying shortly.....i would av liked a superpump 250 sample as well tho lol


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ive recieved mine but not had it yet.

Shall i mix half the packet with 330ml of milk ?


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

mixes realy well and nice fine powder

taste is 1 of the best i have drank drinking it now :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just had half of my sample now, its great.

mixes well, tastes great

thanks


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

sbeast007 said:


> got my sample today will be trying shortly.....i would av liked a superpump 250 sample as well tho lol


Sorry mate, didnt know what was in each pack. Have you tried the whey yet?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

All of those who have emailed me today or PM me, I will get round to replying, but as you can imagine its very busy at the moment. Another batch went out today so you should be getting your samples soon.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine arrived very promptly, tastes and mixes great, if the level of service is that good, I'll definately be buying some! :thumb:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to say that that was a really nice shake! the consistency was very good, the strawberry taste was the best I have had, and the cals/protein ratio is superb.

I will definitely be looking to purchase a tub of this stuff, I was very impressed.

Thanks for the sample, do you have any other flavours?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Xtrainer said:


> I have to say that that was a really nice shake! the consistency was very good, the strawberry taste was the best I have had, and the cals/protein ratio is superb.
> 
> I will definitely be looking to purchase a tub of this stuff, I was very impressed.
> 
> Thanks for the sample, do you have any other flavours?


Thank you for your reply, we have the whey, milk protein and mass gainer available in Strawberry, Vanilla and Chocolate, but only have the Whey samples in strawberry left at the moment. But the Milk protein tastes even better. Its very easy to drink.


----------



## jakeschofield (Jan 28, 2009)

email sent can you confirm send


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

jakeschofield said:


> email sent can you confirm send


We have recieved your Address, will look to get some out to you asap.


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey mate. My free Strawberry protein sample arrived yesterday..............many thanks. Good size for a free sample!

Im injured at the moment and wont be back training til next week at the earliest, as soon as i am i'll be giving it a try and will report back. Cheers dude :thumbup1:


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Just emailed you, not had a lot of experience of different wheys, so interested to see how much better than my usual stuff it is!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have the sample. Looking forward to trying it. No superpump in the package. Do you have any remaining


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Has any one mixed with water? I did not get mine and just wondering what its like with water.

Thanks


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> I have the sample. Looking forward to trying it. No superpump in the package. Do you have any remaining


there should have been on in there as i was added after. please check again and let me know


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have just checked again and there is the whey sample (which is huge) and nothing else at all. Looking forward to trying the whey


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

tmacf said:


> Are you still giving samples?


Yes we are, Send us your address and we'll get 1 out to you


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

tried the whey and its very nice and mixes well


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

do you have any superpump remaining? NO worries if not


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Didn't recieve sample or get a reply by email so sent same email again, got recommended to try from a friend on the board, thanks.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> Didn't recieve sample or get a reply by email so sent same email again, got recommended to try from a friend on the board, thanks.


Hi mate, Pm me with your address and i'll check it over with the the ones we are due to send out.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> Hi mate, Pm me with your address and i'll check it over with the the ones we are due to send out.


I can't PM as have not been a member long enough, shall i send you another email?


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Not received a reply to my email or post on here about free sample and if you deliver to BFPO addresses. I have noticed on the site that you have the Emblems of the Tri services, does that mean we get discount or that you just support them?

Jim


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

7367wells said:


> Not received a reply to my email or post on here about free sample and if you deliver to BFPO addresses. I have noticed on the site that you have the Emblems of the Tri services, does that mean we get discount or that you just support them?
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

sorry i have not replied been flat out. We do offer a forces discount 10% off in store and 5% off online, use discount code ukforces. I am waiting for a phone call back from the delivery company regarding the BFPO addresses but would love to get something sorted for you guys as im ex forces myself and know how hard it is to get stuff sent out.

Leave it with me and I will PM you.

For everyone else that has sent me an email or PM I will get back to you, but I am very busy at the moment. We are over 200 samples that have gone out now and as you can imagine, that takes up a bit of time


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheers buddy,look forward to hearing from you.

Home for a few weeks soon, cant wait!

Jim


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, I got through the sample - Strawberry

Now I will be honest I am not a lover of strawberry drinks, I find they taste fake and I have tried about 4-5 different strawberry whey drinks and hated them all, I have either given them away or thrown them away.

So I came in to this a bit dubious... It mixed well with about 5 seconds worth of shaking and I loved the taste... It tasted wonderful, I am going on the site now to buy a whey and milk whey going to try them in chocolate, happy customer here mate 10/10 (And I am a fussy ****er when it comes to drinks I hate most drinks lol)

I don't suppose you have any samples of Vanilla mate, I will chuck you my order number once ordered if you do as I would not mind trying it. If you do order number is 49/280109/89 - if not I'll just have to buy next time 

Will let everyone know about delivery etc  £47.50 for 2 tubs of whey cant go wrong


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

We've recived your order Yetiman, this will leave us tomorrow and should be with you by Friday. We dont have any samples left in Vanilla im affriad. The milk protein is very simular to Syntha-6 but your getting 5lb instead of 1.3kg.

Thanks again for your order. Hope you enjoy your protein.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

just been to the gym and had mine while i was there

i had the strawberry one

mixed it with 350ml of water

and if im truthfull i wasnt that keen on the taste.

but thanks very much for the free sample

seems like alot of people like it so you should do well.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> We've recived your order Yetiman, this will leave us tomorrow and should be with you by Friday. We dont have any samples left in Vanilla im affriad. The milk protein is very simular to Syntha-6 but your getting 5lb instead of 1.3kg.
> 
> Thanks again for your order. Hope you enjoy your protein.


Brilliant mate  Thats cool mate  Look forward to using you again


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive tried the sample. Strawberry.

Like yetiman I usually go for chocolate but I can honestly say that I loved the taste. The mix was great, it seemed to thicken up which is always nice. Now I think I might order a chocolate and strawberry. Mix it up a bit

Thanks alot


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

had my strawberry whey last night. Its really nice. Little bit of foam but that settled and it was a really good shake,mixed well,tasted nice and was not thick


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried the Strawberry whey sample and it mixed very well.It was a rich tasting shake and tasted similar to off the shelf standard mik shakes.

I have been using unflavoured whey and to be honest I found this sample a little too sweet for my taste.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

i recvd the strawberry whey today, i put 16oz of water its mixed within seconds and tastes great without a strong thick taste.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> I can't PM as have not been a member long enough, shall i send you another email?


nother email sent:whistling:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> nother email sent:whistling:


Aha just checked email, apparently its here tommorow or sat:rolleyes: :thumb:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Right, That is all the emails, PM and posts taken care of, Everyone who has emailed us has been sent a sample.

Look forward to hearing from you with your thoughts.


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

all that i gota say is WOW! tryed around 7 other different brands of protein throughout my time and all made be either sick or head spin and dizzyness for some reason (have already posted about this) but this is amazing, tastes really good, blended with milk and no affects after, will be ordering from you a.s.a.p and will be buying alot more from yourselves.

buy the way do you have any chocolate samples?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the possitive replies and feedback, Thanks for all the recent orders that came from the thread..

The mix n match offer is still going ahead and shoud be on the website by the end of the evening.

Although we have sent all the samples so far please send us your address if you haven't got one or you would like one!

All of you that emailed me looking for the thread to leave a review, please post your reviews here!


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Got my sample over the weekend, had it with milk - are you sure it's got that much protein in  - tasted exactly like Nesquik, mixed very easily and was quite delicious!

As a previous poster said, possibly a bit *too* sweet for me, maybe should have made it with water but definitely a great product, have bookmarked your site so I'll keep an eye on your stuff in future! Thank you!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

seppuku said:


> Got my sample over the weekend, had it with milk - are you sure it's got that much protein in  - tasted exactly like Nesquik, mixed very easily and was quite delicious!
> 
> As a previous poster said, possibly a bit *too* sweet for me, maybe should have made it with water but definitely a great product, have bookmarked your site so I'll keep an eye on your stuff in future! Thank you!


Thank you for your possitive comments. If the strawberry is 'too' sweet for you then ask Yetiman or Welsh_Ryan what the chocolate tastes like.

or maybe I just sent you out the nesquick sample :whistling:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

for me the sweetness is spot on but i do love sweet things so much lol

will review the choco when i get it :thumbup1:

got a question for you mate

know as people say its sweet are there loads of additives in it like some brands ??? or none at all.

and how is the power so fine compared to most on the market ??


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

just to let you no nobbylou about postage prices to northern ireland yous is very expensive near double what Bulksupplementsdirect and 5x more expensive than bodybuilding warehouse


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

LiftHeavy said:


> just to let you no nobbylou about postage prices to northern ireland yous is very expensive near double what Bulksupplementsdirect and 5x more expensive than bodybuilding warehouse


If you find out who bodybuilding warehouse are using then I have no problem using them either. Like I said before this is out of my control but I will look around for you. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> for me the sweetness is spot on but i do love sweet things so much lol
> 
> will review the choco when i get it :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


You will be pleased to know that there are NO artificial colour or sweetners in this product.

here is the list of ingredients:-

Delactosed and Instantised: Pure Whey Protein Concentrate, Pure Whey Protein Isolate, Hydrolysed Whey Protein. Colostrums: Beta-Lactoglobulin, Glycomacropeptides Lactoferrins Alpha-Lactalbumin, Immuno-globulins

S-Albumin and others. L-Glutamin, Peptides (from peptamino) Natural & Identical Flavouring, Natural Colourings, Stabilisers (Citric Acid, Malic Acid), *Sweeteners: Dextralose Sucralose*

Basically Sucralose is another name for 'Splenda' the non-calorie sugar. Sucralose is 600 times sweeter than suger so only a small amount is needed, hence the sweet taste. Yet at the same time not holding any of the properties that sugar hold and best of all being calorie free.

I hope this helps.

any further questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks mate sums it up nicely for me

also how is the power so fine as iv tryed a fair few that are realy bulky and heavy yours seems to be realy light and realy fine power ???


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Havent seen a sample yet and I sent my address twice, guessing it wont arrive now? Can someone recommend the chocolate flavour then?

SD


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

should be getting mine tomorow mate will post up my thoughts on it. :thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> Thanks everyone for the possitive replies and feedback, Thanks for all the recent orders that came from the thread..
> 
> The mix n match offer is still going ahead and shoud be on the website by the end of the evening.
> 
> ...


Well i totally forgot about this thread and i started it:rolleyes: Oh yeah i started it!!! As i done u a favour perhaps u could return it by sending another protein sample and maybe with the superpump250 this time:thumbup1: 

Tried it yesterday and have to say it's one of the best i've tasted. It is up there with the likes PHD Pharma Whey chocolate cookie which is also delicious but i have to say the value of this is second to none. It also mixes very well compared to my unflavoured crap i have at the moment! Good job JBC:thumb:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> Well i totally forgot about this thread and i started it:rolleyes: Oh yeah i started it!!! As i done u a favour perhaps u could return it by sending another protein sample and maybe with the superpump250 this time:thumbup1:
> 
> Tried it yesterday and have to say it's one of the best i've tasted. It is up there with the likes PHD Pharma Whey chocolate cookie which is also delicious but i have to say the value of this is second to none. It also mixes very well compared to my unflavoured crap i have at the moment! Good job JBC:thumb:


I got confused and thought this was the thread that i started for u. I am totally confused:confused1: First your this thread was taken off the site or lost or Something! So i start a new one now this is back and my thread is gone WTF:confused1:

P.S. samples would still be welcome specially the superpump as i have been wanting to try it


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*chocolate flavour review*


Taste isspot on not to chocolatey and is smoth to drink

also for £27.99 with a discount of 5% comes in tub with scoop and free delivery to boot got to be 1 of the best out there for vaule and service. :thumbup1:


had it in both water and milk taste same in water to just not as creamy :thumbup1:

i my self am not a huge chocolate fan when it comes to drink so i do prefer the stawberry which is my fav but down to the person realy i supoose.

also next day delivey is spot on got mine today at 11am


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just had it PWO, nice but a tad to sweet for me, anyone had the Choc yet?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

SD said:


> Havent seen a sample yet and I sent my address twice, guessing it wont arrive now? Can someone recommend the chocolate flavour then?
> 
> SD


RIGHT................even in this weather, I've just been out and posted another batch of samples, Yours being one of them. Not too sure how long it will take to get to you, depending on the wather your end.

Every one that has PM me or emailed me has now been sent out.

if there are any more then please get in touch.


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

nobbylou said:


> You will be pleased to know that there are NO artificial colour or sweetners in this product.
> 
> here is the list of ingredients:-
> 
> ...


Sucralose is an artificial sweetener!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have emailed you.

-Matt


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Sucralose is an artificial sweetener!


Although some people think it is an artificial sweetner (and i've read many places that it is) It is still made from Sugar and is calorie free.

the way we see it at JBC Nutrition is, would you want your shakes to taste like sh1t like some protein shakes?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> Although some people think it is an artificial sweetner (and i've read many places that it is) It is still made from Sugar and is calorie free.
> 
> the way we see it at JBC Nutrition is, would you want your shakes to taste like sh1t like some protein shakes?


Nobby - it is considered by all to be artificial as it doesn't occur naturally, it has an E number, but is made from the chlorination of Sugar.

But I think thats just splitting hairs TBC. Sucalose is better than Aspartame IMHO.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Tall said:


> Nobby - it is considered by all to be artificial as it doesn't occur naturally, it has an E number, but is made from the chlorination of Sugar.
> 
> But I think thats just splitting hairs TBC. Sucalose is better than Aspartame IMHO.


I would say its definately better than Aspartme 

But in answer to alot of peoples questions, that is why it tastes slightly sweeter than others.

You will find Sucralose in the branded products such as Sci-mx whey, Syntha-6, Optimum Nutrition etc etc.


----------



## andyellis1981 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi,

Just sent you an email, cant wait to try the samples after reading some of the reviews on here.

Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nobby i think what Karl has raised is valid as Sucralose is an artificial sweetener it is better than Aspartme but still and artificial sweetener so you cannot say your product does not contain them.....


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> nobby i think what Karl has raised is valid as Sucralose is an artificial sweetener it is better than Aspartme but still and artificial sweetener so you cannot say your product does not contain them.....


I will look at getting this changed then.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

As a few of you have raised the question about Sucralose (Splenda) I feel a few things should be pointed out.

According to the people we buy our Splenda from (Tate & Lyle) Sucralose is NOT an artificial sweetner, they market it as a natural sweetner.

It all starts from Sugar:-


SPLENDA® Sucralose is manufactured by a patented process which starts with cane sugar. A multi-step process manipulates the sugar molecule, selectively replacing three hydrogen-oxygen groups on the sugar molecule with three chlorine atoms.

The body does not recognise sucralose as a carbohydrate; its structure prevents it from being broken down for energy, and therefore SPLENDA® Sucralose is non-caloric. It is also safe for people with diabetes since sucralose does not raise blood glucose or serum insulin levels.

You can count on the stability of SPLENDA® Sucralose to keep its taste during processing and during storage, even in low pH products. Studies show that SPLENDA® Sucralose retains its sweetness even when subjected to high temperature processing such as pasteurisation, UHT or baking. This means you can add it at almost any stage of the production process - opening the door for a whole new range of great tasting, low-calorie foods and beverages for your customers.


I can understand your concern regarding the No artificial/ artifical sweetner debate but Untill Tate & Lyle change their mind and start marketing it as an aritifical sweetner we will be following their lead and saying our products contain NO artifical sweetners.


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

Picked mine up from there shop, not a great strawberry lover but must say was the best tasteing strawberry i,ve had and would take, mixed easily in water nice and smooth texture. also picked up one of his milk protein spot on, I think he's doing a good deal on whey and milk protein together (have whey PWO with carbs, milk protein before bed)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

nobbylou said:


> RIGHT................even in this weather, I've just been out and posted another batch of samples, Yours being one of them. Not too sure how long it will take to get to you, depending on the wather your end.
> 
> Every one that has PM me or emailed me has now been sent out.
> 
> if there are any more then please get in touch.


 Not sure why you put right in capital letters, if it indicates you are annoyed at me I dont understand why? I was one of the first to respond to your thread, I e-mailed you my address, twice and basically did exactly as you asked. If poor admin at your end meant you had a trip out in the cold well who is to blame? Not sure any of the retailers here have moaned this much lol

SD


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

SD said:


> Not sure why you put right in capital letters, if it indicates you are annoyed at me I dont understand why? I was one of the first to respond to your thread, I e-mailed you my address, twice and basically did exactly as you asked. If poor admin at your end meant you had a trip out in the cold well who is to blame? Not sure any of the retailers here have moaned this much lol
> 
> SD


  sorry pal, not annoyed at anyone. didnt mean for it to come accross like that. My apolagies. capital letters were just to get the attention of everyone who was outstanding.

Like I said, not too sure how long it will take to reach you. weather seems better now so shouldnt be a problem.

I hope you like the product, im expecting a good review from you bro :beer:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

The Superpump250 mixability is Sh!te! It stuck to the bottom of the glass and went very very cumpey when mixed with water! Anyway i did manage to get it all down me and wasnt the worst taste in the world (tasted like swallowing aspirin) but wasnt the nicest (not like your protein:thumb. Got to say though it give me a pretty sound pump, my chest was full after the workout and it allowed me to get my maximum effort out of the sets.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> The Superpump250 mixability is Sh!te! It stuck to the bottom of the glass and went very very cumpey when mixed with water! Anyway i did manage to get it all down me and wasnt the worst taste in the world (tasted like swallowing aspirin) but wasnt the nicest (not like your protein:thumb. Got to say though it give me a pretty sound pump, my chest was full after the workout and it allowed me to get my maximum effort out of the sets.


I take it you put it in your glass and mixed it like your N.O Xplode???

You can actually put the superpump 250 in your shaker and shake it 

I find the superpump 250 gives me amazing pumps, much more than the N.O Xplode.


----------



## nilton (Nov 16, 2008)

hi i just send you an email ok mate

thank you


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> I take it you put it in your glass and mixed it like your N.O Xplode???
> 
> You can actually put the superpump 250 in your shaker and shake it
> 
> I find the superpump 250 gives me amazing pumps, much more than the N.O Xplode.


U don't mean in with the protein do ya? Still reckon it would be clumpy but yeah the pump was worth the trouble defo:thumbup1:

Thanks alot nobby,

P.S. if u ever need some one to review products for ya i'm ya man


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> U don't mean in with the protein do ya? Still reckon it would be clumpy but yeah the pump was worth the trouble defo:thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks alot nobby,
> 
> *P.S. if u ever need some one to review products for ya i'm ya man*


I'll keep that in mind, cheers. :thumbup1:

as for the superpump 250, I dont mean put it in with your protein, I mean you can mix it in your shaker, rather than using a fork.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SD said:


> Havent seen a sample yet and I sent my address twice, guessing it wont arrive now? Can someone recommend the chocolate flavour then?
> 
> SD





nobbylou said:


> RIGHT................even in this weather, I've just been out and posted another batch of samples, Yours being one of them. Not too sure how long it will take to get to you, depending on the wather your end.
> 
> Every one that has PM me or emailed me has now been sent out.
> 
> if there are any more then please get in touch.





SD said:


> Not sure why you put right in capital letters, if it indicates you are annoyed at me I dont understand why? I was one of the first to respond to your thread, I e-mailed you my address, twice and basically did exactly as you asked. If poor admin at your end meant you had a trip out in the cold well who is to blame? Not sure any of the retailers here have moaned this much lol
> 
> SD


I assume that he took the tone of your first post incorrectly, you have taken the tone of his post incorrectly and come across as a bit rude.

He's gone out in the snow when many others would have stayed at home and made you wait for the free samples, and he's confirmed that your free sample is included.

So you get freebies but call him out for "poor admin"? Bit of a poor show really SD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Received my sample in rapid time. Mixed amazingly, tasted fabolous, about to put in a order.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Tall said:


> I assume that he took the tone of your first post incorrectly, you have taken the tone of his post incorrectly and come across as a bit rude.
> 
> He's gone out in the snow when many others would have stayed at home and made you wait for the free samples, and he's confirmed that your free sample is included.
> 
> So you get freebies but call him out for "poor admin"? Bit of a poor show really SD.


Hi Tall, its no worries, although no offence was taken, I do see where he was coming from, and as mentioned in a previoius post, I didnt mean to come accross annoyed.

Reps for you though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nobbylou said:


> As a few of you have raised the question about Sucralose (Splenda) I feel a few things should be pointed out.
> 
> According to the people we buy our Splenda from (Tate & Lyle) Sucralose is NOT an artificial sweetner, they market it as a natural sweetner.
> 
> ...


  well there not going to say it is artificial are they....

i would say an artificial sweetener is something that does not occur naturally and from what i know to get splenda there needs to be changes made? am i correct


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

We use splenda, so i have no issue with it BUT it is certainly not natural. If you can find something that is 600 times sweeter than sugar in nature please let me know.

I have spoken with trading standards on this and it is classed as artifical. It doesnt really make much difference, just one of my bug bears and something you may want to consider for trading standards/ASA purposes.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tall said:


> I assume that he took the tone of your first post incorrectly, you have taken the tone of his post incorrectly and come across as a bit rude.
> 
> He's gone out in the snow when many others would have stayed at home and made you wait for the free samples, and he's confirmed that your free sample is included.
> 
> So you get freebies but call him out for "poor admin"? Bit of a poor show really SD.


Umm sorry Tall but where did this involve you??

SD


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Following the very possitive reply of the free samples we gave out, Just wanted to let you all know that we are now back in stock on both the whey protein and milk protein.

:thumbup1:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Following up the emails we are still recieving.

We do still have samples left and yes we are still sending them out.

If there is any one that we have missed then apolagies for that, send me another PM or email and we will get these out to you. It has just been so MANIC the last few weeks.

here is the link again to check out prices etc.

http://www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk/jbc-whey-5lb-1078-p.asp


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

Looking forward to trying.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to add as I can't remember if I posted about the product.

recieved the sample and must say was very impressed with the taste and mixability. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a quick update. All those that have emailed me over the last few days, their samples have now been sent out.

I must stress that if you have not received your samples please get in touch as we might have missed you off the list. I personally dont think we have any outstanding but please get in touch.

For all those of you that have had your samples and have not posted up a reply please do so, good or bad. :beer:


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks very much for the free sample. I have just gotten home from serving abroad and tried the sample that was waiting for me.

The strawberry mixed very well and very quickly. It wasnt too frothy and smelled very nice. I used ice cold water to mix it and it tasted much better than i expected it to and definately better than the promax i had been drinking before hand. It was a good strawberry taste and was enjoyable, it did however have the normal 'whey' after taste but this was only slightly noticable.

I would give this a 9/10 and because of the price will definately buying some in about a month when i need some more protein.

Jim


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

7367wells said:


> Thanks very much for the free sample. I have just gotten home from serving abroad and tried the sample that was waiting for me.
> 
> The strawberry mixed very well and very quickly. It wasnt too frothy and smelled very nice. I used ice cold water to mix it and it tasted much better than i expected it to and definately better than the promax i had been drinking before hand. It was a good strawberry taste and was enjoyable, it did however have the normal 'whey' after taste but this was only slightly noticable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim for the possitve reply, glad it was waiting for you when you got home and also glad you liked the product. :thumbup1:


----------



## grandmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

I got my sample and have to say it was very good and mixed extremely well. It tasted alot better than some of the horrible stuff I've tried before. Thanks for the sample. I'm currently getting stuck in to sci-mx lean grow but want to change things a little will defo look into getting some of the jbc stuff.

Ussman


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Can i have some more free samples? hahaha! Go on yano ya wanna  lol


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Can i have some more free samples? hahaha! Go on yano ya wanna  lol


You know the rules!!! 

Thanks for the Order Dan. Glad you liked the service.


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the free samples. very much enjoyed them, nice taste, especially with milk.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

We will be sending out samples untill Friday, after that all the samples will be gone..........for now!!!

Thank you for everyone who has tried them and posted up reviews.

really appreciate it.

5 days left to get your free samples.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi All,

just to let all of you that have emailed and PM me over the last few day. I will be sending out your samples today. No one should have been missed, so if there is any of you that have tried it and not yet left a review please feel free to do so. :thumb:


----------



## afearn (Nov 7, 2008)

just emailed u now hope u still have some left1


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

afearn said:


> just emailed u now hope u still have some left1


Not sure if you have recieved your sample. can you PM me if you have not.

Thanks


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

email sent


----------

